# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  > [SOLVED] Forum forcing font size?

## CWatsonJr

Sorry if this is in another thread, I didn't find it if it is.

This forum seems to force a large font size.  I am using Firefox 10.0.2 and have my default font set to Calibri 14.  When I come to this forum, it is like I am looking at things through a magnifying glass.

As I type this, I am thinking that when I first came to this site, the font wasn't like this and I am wondering if I did something to my settings on the forum to change the font to large.  I have searched through my profile settings and didn't see anything there to change the look of the forum.  Is there a way for user to change their settings so the font size isn't so large?

Thank you.

----------


## Paul

I'm using FF 10.0.2 as well, but it looks fine to me.

In Tools > Options > Content tab > Fonts & Colors > Advanced, do you have "Allow pages to choose their own fonts, instead of my selections above" checked?  I'm guessing there could be a number of factors affecting how you see the page, but I haven't heard of this issue before.

----------


## CWatsonJr

Thanks - I did have that checked and that solved the problem.  

BTW, in my 10.0.2 the box is found: Options > Options > Content > Advanced

Thanks again!

----------


## Paul

Glad it's fixed.  Sorry about the path - the 'Fonts & Colors' was just a section on the form that contains the Advanced button.  If yours differs, maybe it's due to California's strict emission laws.  (Less clicks = less bodily emissions?)

 :Wink:

----------


## CWatsonJr

LOL... Emissions or taxes... in California they get us coming and going!

Thanks again.

----------

